# Murals at our VFW



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of our members has a very talented nephew who did these murals for us.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice.. where at??

Later! OL JR


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Very talented and very patriotic all of you should be proud.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Very nice.. where at??
> 
> Later! OL JR


North Liberty, IN. Post 1954

The land that it sits on was given to the post, originally the members didn't have a post and just met in each others homes, much like the Amish do for church.

The family that used to be in this area and was the first to register land in this area in 1838 gave the post the corner lot they have now, maybe 12 acres in total so then they had a place to actually build a post, they also have several ball diamonds with complete facilities on the property as well that they rent the North Liberty Little League for $1 a year, I believe the Horse and Pony Club also gets the same deal for where they have their riding corral.

That same family still owns the two original parcels which we've farmed since the mid 70's, their grandpas ashes are spread where the original homestead was so they have no intentions of ever letting it go, I see this lasting till the younger generation and the me me me attitude takes over.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds really nice...

Congrats! OL JR


----------

